# libreoffice



## talsamon (Jun 11, 2014)

LibreOffice update (FreeBSD-9.2):


```
configure: error: found doxygen is too old; need at least version 1.8.4 or specify --without-doxygen
```

if I try `sudo make install clean CONFIGURE_ARGS+="--without-doxygen"`, error:


```
checking the flex version... configure: error: failed (/usr/bin/flex 2.5.4 found, but need at least 2.5.35)
```

I take a look at `pkg info flex`:


```
flex-2.5.39_1
Name           : flex
Version        : 2.5.39_1
```


there seems a lot of errors:
if I try to change the version-number in the configure-file (I know, this is not the right way), the port suggests `compile with --with-gnu-patch` ... it leads to another error:

```
configure: error: --with-gnu-patch did not point to an executable
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```

I tried to fetch the port new, but this changed nothing.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 12, 2014)

Same issue on FreeBSD-10.0.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2014)

Update your ports.  LibreOffice needs newer tools to build.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 12, 2014)

The ports with the exception of LibreOffice are up-to-date.

textproc/flex is the newest 2.5.39_1.
devel/doxygen is 1.8.3.1_1.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2014)

Okay, then clean the editors/libreoffice directory with `make clean` and try again.  Do not give it build parameters, just `make`.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 12, 2014)

Only `sudo make` gives the same error:

```
configure: error: found doxygen is too old; need at least version 1.8.4 or specify --without-doxygen
```

if I uncheck option sdk:


```
checking the flex version... configure: error: failed (/usr/bin/flex 2.5.4 found, but need at least 2.5.35)
```


----------



## talsamon (Jun 12, 2014)

Here the config.log: http://pastebin.com/cdFvhDrM

*T*he config.log in FreeBSD-10.0 looks nearly the same.

I can live with the old LibreOffice version and can wait for the binary, but *I* want to know what is going wrong.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 12, 2014)

What was the error?


----------



## talsamon (Jun 12, 2014)

The errors I posted still exist.


----------



## ljboiler (Jun 12, 2014)

I wonder if the LibreOffice configure script is finding flex from the base system (an older version), and not the newer version installed by the textproc/flex port.  Try changing your PATH to put /usr/local/bin first.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 12, 2014)

Changing the PATH doesn't help. I renamed /usr/bin/flex to flex_ and set a link to /usr/local/bin/flex. I will rename it back after compiling.

Thanks, at the moment editor/libreoffice compiles on FreeBSD-9.2, it seems to work.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 12, 2014)

Now www/libreoffice compiled fine.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 13, 2014)

....but fails on FreeBSD-10.0

```
[build PRL] CustomTarget/postprocess/images/images_oxygen.zip
[build PRL] CustomTarget/postprocess/images/images_tango.zip
[build PRL] CustomTarget/postprocess/images/images_sifr.zip
[build CXX] bridges/source/cpp_uno/gcc3_linux_intel/except.cxx
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.2.4.2/bridges/source/cpp_uno/gcc3_linux_intel/except.cxx:185:32: error: unknown type name '__si_class_type_info'
                    rtti = new __si_class_type_info(
                               ^
/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.2.4.2/bridges/source/cpp_uno/gcc3_linux_intel/except.cxx:191:32: error: unknown type name '__class_type_info'
                    rtti = new __class_type_info( strdup( rttiName ) );
                               ^
2 errors generated.
gmake[3]: *** [/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.2.4.2/workdir/CxxObject/bridges/source/cpp_uno/gcc3_linux_intel/except.o] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.2.4.2'
gmake[2]: *** [build] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/editors/libreoffice/work/libreoffice-4.2.4.2'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly
```

and this looks like a bug....


----------



## talsamon (Jun 13, 2014)

And there is the problem I can't go back to 4.1.6.1. Don't start with the wrong versions of icu. Can't downgrade libicu*so.5* - matters other programs, can't install 4.2.4.2 (no binary), and compile fails...very fine...

and: FreeBSD-9.2 

```
ls /usr/local/lib/libicu*52*
libicudata.so.52	libicule.so.52		libicutu.so.52
libicudata.so.52.1	libicule.so.52.1	libicutu.so.52.1
libicui18n.so.52	libiculx.so.52		libicuuc.so.52
libicui18n.so.52.1	libiculx.so.52.1	libicuuc.so.52.1
libicuio.so.52		libicutest.so.52
libicuio.so.52.1	libicutest.so.52.1
```

FreeBSD-10.0

```
ls /usr/local/lib/libicu*52*
ls: No match.
```

On both systems:
`pkg info icu |more`

```
icu-53.1
Name           : icu
Version        : 53.1
Installed on   : Wed Jun 11 22:04:28 CEST 2014
Origin         : devel/icu
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2014)

Did you miss the 20140611 entry about icu in /usr/ports/UPDATING?

You've mentioned elsewhere library problems found by pkg_libchk.  LibreOffice is a big, complex port.  If anything is not quite right, it might not build, or might build but not run.  Best to fix all other problems before attempting it.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 13, 2014)

Seems something goes wrong on my system . I did it with downgrade devel/icu with `pkg install` to 52.1 and compile the devel/icu port. The `ls /usr/local/lib/libicu*` command shows now the same result on both systems. The "old" LibreOffice starts again, and all other from icu affected programs seem to work - sorry I was a little too fast.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 14, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> ....but fails on FreeBSD-10.0
> 
> ```
> [build PRL] CustomTarget/postprocess/images/images_oxygen.zip
> ...



It was fixed after r357744. Please, update your ports tree.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 14, 2014)

In the meantime I found a solution for the posted error. But compile failes with other errors. The fixes seems to work. 
But it hangs on FreeBSD-10.0 here:

```
... creating log file /tmp/LibreOffice_SDK//logging/en-US/log_OOO420_en-US.log
... creating installation set in /tmp/LibreOffice_SDK//install/LibreOffice_4.2.4.2_FreeBSD_sdk ...
... removing old installation directories ..
```

sigh...


----------



## talsamon (Jun 14, 2014)

Sorry, ok, works, but needs unusually over 20 minutes at this point.


----------



## aorchid (Jun 28, 2014)

So what is the fix here? I have updated every other port without issue, but libreoffice fails as above. And yes, I did rebuild ports that depend upon icu as instructed in UPDATING. I really am looking forward to the new version of libreoffice, as the improvements are necessary for collaboration with Word users and the proliferation of docx files.


----------



## talsamon (Jun 28, 2014)

Sorry, I was wrong. On this day comes an update of devel/doxygen. But that changed anything.
You can compile libreoffice only with disabled SDK.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 28, 2014)

As always, do not enable extra options unless there is an actual need.  editors/libreoffice builds and works for me with only the CUPS and GTK2 options enabled.


----------



## aorchid (Jun 28, 2014)

Yes, sweet, it looks like it is working. I don't remember why I checked off the SDK option. At some point it thought I needed it. For me, seems to be working with CUPS, JAVA, KDE4 and WEBDAV options on. Thanks,


----------



## talsamon (Jun 28, 2014)

If someone needed, found this patch:

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=143688&action=edit

But I have not tested it yet.


----------

